# Birthday Scenario Game



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Saw this on 9gag 









I got "Host a TV show with Pacman"

Pikachu... So close.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Trapped in prison with a ghost:bah


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Start a band with a werewolf.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay, this thread was started on my birthday. 
Handcuffed for life to my best friend... don't mind if I do. :3


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> Happy birthday! My birthday is the 4th.
> 
> Handcuffed for life to Nyan Cat.
> Errrr, brb... committing suicide.
> :lol


Thanks ^^
Hehe, I'll guess you'll be wanting some earplugs for your birthday


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Stuck on a island with lady gaga.... NOoooo!  I wish it was with yoshi instead, that would be awesome.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Create clones of a werewolf.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Handcuffed for life to Mickey Mouse!!! This is exciting! :clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Replace the world population with Sarah Palin. :/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Replace the world population with Sarah Palin. :/


At least you didn't get your mom


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Married to cookie monster?!? XD


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

replace the human population with Cookie Monster


----------



## mbg1411 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trapped in Prison with Chuck Norris...haha thats awesome


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Best friends with Kirby. Dammit, he can't even talk


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Switch lives with a werewolf ^_^


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Sword fight with Mickey Mouse. XD


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Handcuffed for life to Voldemort


----------



## sweetlady9783 (May 15, 2011)

Create clones of voldemort.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Best Friends with Lady Gaga


----------

